# Endlich frei! Lindsay Lohan ist die Fußfessel los



## Stefan102 (1 Juli 2011)

Was für eine Erleichterung! Gestern beendete Lindsay Lohan (24) nach 35 Tagen ihren vom Gericht verordneten Hausarrest und durfte somit endlich ihre elektronische Fußfessel abnehmen. Nun ist sie wieder frei.

Grund für den verordneten Hausarrest war der Diebstahl einer Halskette und der Verstoß gegen ihre damaligen Bewährungsauflagen. Die Bewährungsstrafe bekam wie wegen Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss. Alkohol spielte auch vor Kurzem wieder eine Rolle bei Lindsay: Sie hatte sich zu Hause wohl mit Freunden ein oder zwei Gläschen gegönnt und es wurde daraufhin stark diskutiert, ob sie mit diesem Verhalten, gerade in der Arrest-Zeit, nicht schon wieder gegen die Regeln verstoßen würde. Doch das Gericht entschied, dies wäre kein direktes Vergehen und somit war Lindsay aus dem Schneider und konnte jetzt endlich ihre Fußfessel ablegen. Mit dieser richterlichen Entscheidung hat sie aber richtig Glück gehabt, denn hätte man das negativ ausgelegt, so müsste Lindsay wahrscheinlich noch länger unter Arrest bleiben oder ihr würden vielleicht wirklich ein paar Tage in Haft blühen.

Jetzt kann sie aber wieder ihr Leben genießen und am Samstag, den 2.Juli, ihren Geburtstag in Freiheit feiern! Sie sollte allerdings aufpassen, dass die Party nicht zu exzessiv ausfällt, denn noch einmal Trunkenheit am Steuer oder Ähnliches wäre nicht sehr vorteilhaft für Miss Lohan! Also, viel Spaß mit der neu gewonnenen Freiheit, aber bitte keine Ausschweifungen mehr. Wir wollen von Lindsay schließlich auch mal wieder positive News hören.

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------



## comatron (4 Juli 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> ...aber bitte keine Ausschweifungen mehr. Wir wollen von Lindsay schließlich auch mal wieder positive News hören.
> 
> (Quelle: promiflash.de)



rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3


----------



## buck danny (5 Juli 2011)

wie lange wird es dauern bis sie wieder FÄLLIG ist... nicht lange denke ich....


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juli 2011)

was wäre denn die Welt ohne eine Meldung über Koks, Trunkenheit oder englisches Einkaufen von Lindsay 


langweilig, langweilig


----------

